# Epic 2 days!! (pics fixed)



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Me and the old lady saw a good 2 day weather window to really put a hurting on the snapper so we decided to make it happen

7/6

I've been trying to find the menhaden in the bayous this year and haven't had much luck in Chico so we decided to hit Texar and see if we could find them. They were all over in Texar and in one throw we got almost more than i could pull up into the boat. I kept all of them since ill be taking the remainder home to cut up for chunks. Made our way of the pass and headed east. Hit a 2 spots about 5 miles offshore I knew had bigger snapper. Both of us were having some bad luck from the start. I had a good fish that i ended up pulling the hook on and she had a break off and a pulled hook as well. We only had 1 smaller snapper from those 2 spots and it was under 20 inches. We decided to head further out. Read a report on here that someone was getting sharked a lot at the Chevron but decided to chance it. Her first drop gets a really nice Cobia to the boat, which was her first ever. Her line actually ended up tangled in another boats lines right beside us. They were super nice and were quick to free the line and we got a gaff in it. Boat beside us was even nice enough to take a picture and send to us. She was happy no matter what for the rest of the day so the primary objective was complete. We decided to run over a few smaller public numbers and found one that marked up really well. Chummed up a tons of smaller snapper and trigger as soon as we anchored. Had to play keep away from the triggers and were able to get our limit free lining chunks and watching them eat. They were smaller fish but she loved the visual aspect of free lining and the water had a visual depth of 40-50ft at least. Got our limit and called it a day.

7/7

We had so much fun the previous day we decided to give the big snapper a second go. As long as I'm off work, she's down for a trip, and the weather is beautiful it's hard not to be out there. Hit Texar again and has to make a few throws this time but got plenty of menhaden for the day. Hit the same first 2 spots to the east as the day before. Again both of us got handled by some big fish that we just couldn't stop with locked down drags. She got another good bite and was noticeably doing better with this fish. Net in hand and leaning over the gunnel I'm trying to make out what it is as its coming up. I didn't know what it was till it finally hit the surface. The BIGGEST Mangrove Snapper I've ever seen. We both went crazy for a little bit, took some pictures and began cutting up chunks. Scaled down the tackle a little and I was able to land a couple more stud Mangroves and smaller reds then they became shy after that. Hit the same public number as we did the day before to get our other 2 reds and head back in a little earlier. There was another boat there and they didn't look like they were having much luck when we pulled up. I had all the carcasses in a bucket from the day before and threw them over to see what would show up. Noticed some much larger snapper coming up and free lined some of the menhaden while she dropped a dead butterflied one to the bottom. She gets hammered and has what appears to be a lower to mid 30 inch snapper about 10 feet under the boat and the hook pulls. She wasn't happy.....I ended up finding a good one off the free lining and she got another keeper off the bottom. 2 of the much better snapper days I've had this year. On a side noted when we cleaned the mangrove I noticed it had what appeared to be a large cyst or something. Popped like a pimple when I hit it with the fillet knife. I was hoping someone could educate me.

Things I've noticed this year.
Current has been super slow for the most part. Bottom has been easily reached with 2oz banks and I feel like that's light compared to previous years for me. Dead bait has produced more consistently for me this year by far. Live menhaden would get some strikes but as long as you could make it past the triggers with a butterflied one it would get more attention. What setups are yall using to stop these 20+lb fish? I prefer spinning gear since I reel with my left hand so I have multiple Quantum Boca 100's with 100lb braid and 100lb mono leaders anywhere from 4-6ft to a snelled 8/0 mustad.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know what that is on that fish but I ain't eating it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

DANG!!! Home run. That is a stud mangrove for sure. Great job on the cobia good eats!!!! 

Great report, looks like you all had a blast.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dagwood said:


> Don't know what that is on that fish but I ain't eating it.


We said the same thing....We salvaged a small amount of it and cut away that goopy part.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

can't see your pics (all i see is a little landscape and it says image preview) but the report had me dreaming. that was an excellent write up.
jack


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

jack2 said:


> can't see your pics (all i see is a little landscape and it says image preview) but the report had me dreaming. that was an excellent write up.
> jack


I'm not sure why they would be doing that.....If everyone else is having the problem as well I'll reattach them again a little later. It's not a post without the pictures.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

jack2 said:


> can't see your pics (all i see is a little landscape and it says image preview) but the report had me dreaming. that was an excellent write up.
> jack


Same here. Can't see pics.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey Chris where in texar did you catch the menhaden and what time was it. Thank you 😊


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

No pics for me


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Giant mango!


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice report and that is a stud Mangrove


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Your title pretty much says it - "Epic 2 days!". Good job putting Momma on the fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

The Mang looks like the backbone got hit or bitten. You can see a little round spot on the pic where it's on the measuring stick. My bifocals picked it up.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Boat-Dude said:


> The Mang looks like the backbone got hit or bitten. You can see a little round spot on the pic where it's on the measuring stick. My bifocals picked it up.


Looks like a old gaffe shot and a broke hart. lol What ever happened still a stud mango and you brought it home. Your Lady looks pleased with the Cob and should be nice report! .


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice 
Some slobs there for sure. Like your Bulls Bay. I currently have a Pioneer 202, same manufacturer. They are quality boats.


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Boardfeet said:


> Nice
> Some slobs there for sure. Like your Bulls Bay. I currently have a Pioneer 202, same manufacturer. They are quality boats.


Love my Bulls Bay! They're lower end boats but have an awesome riding hull and solid as a rock. Carolina composites makes greats boats.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report!


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Great report!!!!!

Thanks for reporting and sharing your expertise…


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lipz said:


> Great report!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for reporting and sharing your expertise…


Expertise is hardly the word I would use lol. I've actually had trouble this year with stopping some of the bigger snapper on bottom. My woman though, she showed me how it was done this week.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Biggest dang mango I’ve ever seen. Good work


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

A family that fishes together is a happy family.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> A family that fishes together is a happy family.


----------



## rwhitebank (6 mo ago)

That Mango is healthy! Nice Work


----------



## jakelight (6 mo ago)

Lovely post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

